# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  murator

## electrician

me duhet nje murator ne londer nese jeni confident me shkruani ketu ose me thirrni ne mob: 07966625960

----------


## legjenda12

> me duhet nje murator ne londer nese jeni confident me shkruani ketu ose me thirrni ne mob: 07966625960


nese   don   murator  ose   mjeshter  fasader  me  ngjyra  qe  puno

----------

